# Recall and the domino effect



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Last night was absolutely beautiful for a walk. Lots of leaves, fall colours, simply stunning. 

My two friends, and 4 dogs total, were out in a huge field enjoying the beautiful evening with our dogs. 

There's Ky, a lab / husky mix, a small boxer and a great dane. 

The dogs are running around having a field day "literally". All of a sudden they are chasing "something" (I have no idea what it was) and then I realize there's a creek about 8-10 feet away from them. Ky takes forever to dry, and it was almost 7pm so I hollered out KY ... COME. 

Here's your picture ... Ky's in the lead being the "hunter" and is being chased by the other three dog with the dane at the end.

I call COME and Kyleigh comes to a DEAD stop and is just about to turn around when BANG, BANG, BANG ... the dane bowls into the boxer who bowls into the lab / husky mix who then gets sent into Ky and BAM ... who's in the water? MY DOG!!!! 

Of course, since she's already wet, had to let them play!!!

It was a very late night last night getting her dry!

OH and I put this in the braggs section because she was chasing something and so close to the water and surrounded by friends, and she was TRYING to come until she got knocked down!!!! For me, recall doesn't get much better than that (or at least her attempt at it!)


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

What a great story, and so vividly put! I can see that bang, bang, bang -- very funny! And you are right -- that recall effort is indeed a bragg!!


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Hilarious, I can totally picture it lol
That's awesome that her recall is so great, did it take a lot of work to get it that good ?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I had the "joy"of being unemployed for 5 months - from 10-15 months of age for Ky. So it was kind of a lot of work, but she learned quickly, and I had LOADS of time to spend with her, be consistent and perfect things that would have taken me longer if I had a job! (like I do now:-( ha ha )


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

That must have looked soooo funny. Pity you didn't catch that on video.

Well done on the recall too


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome job with training recall! I hope to accomplish this with Grim! Definitely a bragg!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

The picture you painted for us of the domino effect doggies smacking into doggies into doggies into doggies....

OMG made me laugh so hard!  

I agree with the bragging part. Zeeva used to have amazing recall. She once turned away from a darting rabbit to come to me when I called her. Unfortunately, I can't trust her since we've moved...


----------



## NatBat (Aug 12, 2012)

Great story! Very funny and impressive . You obviously have put in lots of effort and time into working on the recall. Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but what kind of training techniques did you use?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I used a whole bunch of things LOL ... some things worked, some things didn't. Her recall was easier than with my last dog. 

The best trick that worked for recall with Kyleigh was when we were at the off leash park. I called, she looked at me and went the other way (she was about 6 or 7 months old at the time). I walked the OTHER way and she came running to "catch" me. I put her on leash and we stood at the edge of the park for about 10 minutes while she watched all the dogs play EXCEPT her. I let her go, called her back 5 minutes later, and she practically FLEW back to my side. Lots of praise, and I simply built on it from there!


----------

